# help with layout- any ideas ?



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

the wife just sold all of our front room furniture and gave me full reign of the 16x 36 foot room. i picked up 4 4x8 sheets of 3/4 plywood and got a pile of casket stands from her funeral home so im ready to build.i have an over abundance of track and got a feeling im goin too big. ive already had to add more power supplies. am i gettin carried away ? should i down size ? what other problems might i encounter. lookin for advice. thanx --bruce--


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

oh yea up until now ive been runnin on the carpet. and around all the furniture.so im full of bad ideas ! bruce


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That's a very long room. The only issue I'd see is that once you get past 20 feet or so the cars are hard to see, especially for the over 40 crowd. I'd be looking at more than one track, including a drag strip because you have plenty of length for a quarter mile with a decent shutdown zone. Maybe a drag strip on one wall and two approx. 5x16 road courses on the other, one a twisty and the other an oval or figure 8 or something built for raw speed. Keep the tables to 5 ft max depth should allow for plenty of marshalling around all sides. 

A triple track racing motorplex sounds very, very cool to me. If you need help with layouts let me know.

Uh... you may not want to mention what the tables are sitting on to visitors.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Dreaming up a Layout*

Doc, you've just gooten what many dream about....a large room for a slotcar track. Let your imagination be your guide. If you get a headache, check out the page at http://www.slotcarracing.com , or try http://home.eznet.net/~maxtrax/ . This ought to give you some ideas.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Time to call Brad Bowman and Jason Boye and part with some cash for a killer set-up like this one: http://mscrc.org/Katzsparing.html

'Doba


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The bigger the better.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I agree! When we moved into a new home several years ago, I set up a drag strip diaganolly and had two road courses on each side. It was fun until we could afford furniture.

Good luck!


Marty


AfxToo said:


> That's a very long room. The only issue I'd see is that once you get past 20 feet or so the cars are hard to see, especially for the over 40 crowd. I'd be looking at more than one track, including a drag strip because you have plenty of length for a quarter mile with a decent shutdown zone. Maybe a drag strip on one wall and two approx. 5x16 road courses on the other, one a twisty and the other an oval or figure 8 or something built for raw speed. Keep the tables to 5 ft max depth should allow for plenty of marshalling around all sides.
> 
> A triple track racing motorplex sounds very, very cool to me. If you need help with layouts let me know.
> 
> Uh... you may not want to mention what the tables are sitting on to visitors.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> I'd be looking at more than one track, including a drag strip because you have plenty of length for a quarter mile with a decent shutdown zone. Maybe a drag strip on one wall and two approx. 5x16 road courses on the other, one a twisty and the other an oval or figure 8 or something built for raw speed. Keep the tables to 5 ft max depth should allow for plenty of marshalling around all sides.
> 
> Uh... you may not want to mention what the tables are sitting on to visitors.


Would agree, you could always put up a couple of tracks, one road course and one NASCAR tri-oval or something close. This way you can race either style whenever you wish. Can't wait for the pix! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Go with a couple!! That way you can choose based on your mood, speed or road course. I have 2 in my 24 x 17 room. A tuckaway 500, and the routered oval that Goose had at the fest last year.


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Time to call Brad Bowman and Jason Boye and part with some cash for a killer set-up like this one: http://mscrc.org/Katzsparing.html
> 
> 'Doba


 i got 2 words.HOLY CRAP!


----------

